# CSH- Kristi



## k-la (May 5, 2003)

HELP ME!
I currently journal at msn-BFLW (way too much info on me there- also current and older pics)http://groups.msn.com/BodyforLifeWinners/hardcorener.msnw?action=get_message&mview=0&ID_Message=63735&LastModified=4675420640804709665 ... then Lina pointed me to DP for help.  

DP has a little prior info on me, but will explain briefly:  want to do a figure show.  Was going to try for this past March.... started training/dieting... my dad dropped dead at the end of Jan.  Been traveling between AZ, TX, MN till last week- now everything seems to be settled with my family.  So I am 10 weeks out from the July NPC show in Phoenix.  As I have been told by a couple trainer folks that I am too fat at this point... but still want to attempt it- if I am stage-worthy (not winner-worthy) in July.... or will seek out a non-NPC show (preferably something small).

I MUST diet LC/High Fat.... started loosely doing CKD with a 24 carb-up.  Leaned out quite a bit.... continued to research and have been reading NHE.  I FINALLY realized that I cannot tolerate carbs- mentally or physically.  I could have written this: http://www.atthefence.com/JAN2002/JANinsulin.htm .  DP described me as endo-meso and insulin resisitant, which I have researched more and see that the cards are stacked against me getting lean- or at least easily.  My above journal link has tons more detailed info.... 

If you read my journal... you will notice that I have tons of fitness credentials- I just cannot figure out my own body!?!??    I cannot find a trainer who has a clue about any diet other than the traditional egg white/oatmeal/broccoli/chicken diet.  I cannot do that.  I would be doing 120 min of cardio on about 85 calories a day and still not getting results.  Been there, done that.  I have to omit the carbs and cycle carb-ups.  BUT I need help nailing it down.  

I use Fitday religiously.... You can see it here http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=kla1 I often eat the same thing over and over and over and over??? so it is not that exciting???. 


Questions:
Can you comment on my diet?  I basically live on chicken ceasar salad.  

Not sure where to target the kcal???. weight is 140. so 10x= 1400, 12x=1680, 15x=2100. But not quite sure if all the lettuce I am eating (A DAMN LOT- and basically my only carb) should be considered ???free??? in the respect that the TEF of it would be equal to the calories in it, canceling some of those calories???.. or a at a minimum, the fiber content would cancel it out??? (TMI- but the romaine lettuce is NOT digested by any means by my body). I know I am getting anal here, but I need to be anal at this point- and we are talking a LOT of lettuce, so it could make a diff.

How to structure workouts?  I don't know where I should be at cardio-wise?  suggestions?  I am going to do some Freestyle stuff with the legs (overtrain majorly with little to no weight) and I tend to GVT other body parts (6x6, 8x8, 10x10).  I have a tendency towards overzealous overtraining- especially cardio....

I will shut up now.... as I have written a novel...   
comments?  suggestions?  ideas?  concerns?:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Hi Kristi......

I get off in a few hours, will help then...but rather than the link....would you mind putting an average day's meals with totals here please?


----------



## k-la (May 5, 2003)

*food breakdown*

sorry this isn't pretty... in a hurry.  copied from fitday quick


Foods Eaten Today   (4 meals of this)

Food Name Servings     Cals     Fat     Carb     Prot 

Lettuce, romaine, raw 2 cup shredded  16  0  3 2 
shredded lettuce- 1 bag 0.5 serving  25 0 5 2 
Caesar dressing 4 tablespoon  220 22 0 1 
Chicken, breast, with or without bone, roasted, skin not eaten 2 oz, boneless, cooked, skinless  92 2 0 17 
Onions, mature, raw 1 large slice (1/4" thick)  14 0 3 0 
fish oil capsule 6 serving  60 6 0 0 

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1680    
Fat: 118  1064  69% 
  Sat: 21  192  13% 
  Poly: 3  26  2% 
  Mono: 3  26  2% 
Carbs: 48  97  6% 
  Fiber: 23  0  0% 
Protein: 93  373  24% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


I switch fish oils to flaxseed oil at night.

I cannot tolerate dairy (so that limits some fat options)... I break out in a rash!?!?  

lemme know what other info you need.... 
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Well I needed meals, but if this is typical, help is coming....lol


----------



## k-la (May 5, 2003)

pretty darn typical....  having 4 of that meal today- or so is the plan.  was including dairy, but yanked that.....  so now, I feel kinda limited, but I am fine with eating the same thing over and over and over and over..... well at least on the chicken ceasar salad gig.  

actually I think I have eaten that non-stop for several days


----------



## TXDeb (May 5, 2003)

Hey Kristi!  what fun food choices  

Methinks I will have much fun reading your journal here... specially the input.

Im a mostly white meat and veggies girl too... I do chicken or turkey breast patties and meatballs too... gives you a little different texture to chew.... I make sausage size patties for my breakfast to go with my eggs.

anyways... just mostly wanted to say hi


----------



## k-la (May 5, 2003)

HI Deb!   
honestly I think I will see progress if I just stop the Saturday free-for-all carb up and do as recommended here with the 2x a week.... and get my workouts figured out.  

I went cold turkey on the diet pop   which is starting to annoy me.....  

You have a food journal here?


----------



## TXDeb (May 5, 2003)

LOL... I know what you mean about the saturday free for all... ive been suffering the entire weekend free for all since january!

I started a competition prep journal here... in the online diaries...called "the art of shredding"  

working with beverly international on the food part... didnt we discuss this on a bflw thread a week or so ago??? maybe ive got my msn boards mixed up... I still need to post my food plan on my thread... usually use fitday (havent in a while) and wont since its pretty laid out for me and im ON PLAN no matter what... dont plan on wavering AT ALL!  Im on a six-pack mission  

Got a bunch of online buddies (we all met at the Emerald in Seattle last month) who are planning on coming to texas for my show... simply *cannot* dissapoint them or myself.

good luck on the diet pop.... never been a huge coke fan... yeah... in the south they arent "pop" or "soda"... they are all "coke"...  

i.e.  ME:  "i'm going to the store, want a coke"... 
THEM:  "yeah"... 
ME:  "What kind?".. 
THEM:  "{{{insert favorite pop brand name here}}}"

When I did drink coke... I drank Dr. Pepper anyways... simply HATE the diet version... if i grab a diet coke lately... its diet vanilla or cherry coke.  but that's maybe once a month.

If you're seriously looking for food ideas, wanting to stick with chicken and green veggies my fave thing to do is grill up a ton of chicken, cut into pieces... buy multiple mixed veggie blends (stir fry, etc. etc. in your veggie freezer at the grocery store) and make my own tv dinners.  Will make "chinese" ckn and stir fry, "mexican" ckn, green veggies, tad bit of corn and salsa... "italian" ckn, italian mix veggies (green beans, carrots and cauliflower) and top with a serving of canned tomatoes... if you can think it you can make it... put in plastic dishes and freeze!  grab on the way out the door... most will thaw fully in a few hours, nuke and eat... hell, ive even eaten some cold with vinegar dressing on them as a salad.  I'll make close to 30 of these at one sitting and eat two or three times a day... different flavor every time 

adds lots of variety... if you like multiple different veggies... but doesnt work well with bagged salad mix  if ya know what I mean.

So... that's my food advice for the white meat and veggie challenged individual


----------



## k-la (May 5, 2003)

OMG!!!!  say it aint so!!!

all I drank was DIET DR PEPPER!!!  give me an IV of that stuff... LOVE it.  and the plant is in TX, so I loved going to see my parents in TX- have it in fountain machines and on the airplanes...  sometimes was difficult to find in MN/AZ.... 

oh, sorry, yep, you did post some diet info in my journal and I think Mays too....  just wondered if you kept a daily log.  I am anal about Fitday.  

I don't really need food 'choices' unless DP or someone else tells me I can't eat so much chicken ceasar salad.... for me it works- quick, easy, TONS of fiber, etc... ???  will eat it for every meal every day for 10 weeks, should that be allowable.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

*Re: food breakdown*



> _*Originally posted by k-la *_
> 
> Total:   1680
> Fat: 118  1064  69%
> ...



Kristi.......we're gonna keep your caloric level near where you are now...except give you a macro shift to promote LBM gain and BF loss, and a more "thermic" use of food! 

We want to almost double your protein intake, while reducing your fat intake, leaving enough to satiate and prevent gluconeogenesis of protein.......we are also going to leave carbs low, if you promise a biweekly carb-up? 

(See tweaks, carb-ups, reverse T-3)

w8 will give you food choices/meal plans/alternatives in the morning, or you can look at her, (PLease Do) CHS journal, Jodi's, Britney's...etc for ideas! 

I wish I could say you can eat what you love forever, but unfortunatly your body has acclimated, we need to change up protein and fat sources a bit...your move to flax is excellent, bummer you can't do cream (is it lactose or dairy you have a problem with?)

We would like to start your first program here on:

180 P  40 C  90 F    1690...about 12/kcal/#  (will average higher w/carb-ups, we will drop/change this in 3 weeks approx, and tweaks as needed w/your feedback)


6  meals at 30 P, 15 F

30 P 20 C 15 F  
30 P 05 C 15 F
30 P 05 C 15 F
30 P 05 C 15 F
30 P 05 C 15 F
30 P 00 C 15 F


Plus carb-ups

This is made from your input as to h8ing carbs, needing fat....we will introduce a starchy carb (only one, and a fruit...apple or grapefruit), next tweak and most likely go to 5 meals at 35 P per meal...don't worry about it..K?)

BTW..we don't count fiberous carbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

K-la, are you there? 

w8 will not get to this till later....any questions 


DP

p.s  BTW..drink at least 4-6 Liters of water with this much protein


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Finally found your journal!!

Glad DP gave you a new food plan.... I was going to start calling you Ms. Chicken Ceasar soon! 

Good luck on your new goals!


----------



## k-la (May 6, 2003)

just got it this am...  THANKS!!!!!  
obviously first 2 meals today are going to be the 'usual'... didn't have time/food to rearrange that in the past 5 min... will read other suggestions here and play with fitday for options....

DP- I drink 3-4 gallons of water minimum per day.... never ever a prob.  I pee a ton, but I just drink a LOT.... 

first initial 2 second thought.... 20g of CARBS per meal????  don't know how to work that- esp if fiber carbs don't count?, but will research....  ideas?  and that seems to be a scary lot for me!!??!  call me a freak.....  ???  

and what is the deal with grapefruit?  it is in all the diet plans I have seen?

gotta run- late for work- but will sit at work and plan the diet all day 

THANKS!!!!!  for all your input


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=68205#post68205

See GF!  

w8 will give you 20 C options

FREAK! j/k 

K-la....3-4 gallons is excessive and leaches minerals out of your body, if drunken too quickly, can cause brain edema.  So you will need an iron-free multi mineral at night...and probably want to wean down to 6-8 liters as soon as you can....we are very pro water, sounds like you live on the "Potty"...lol


----------



## "V" (May 6, 2003)

Kristi:
Following the plan that DP set for you --- you need 20g ec in meal #1 only.  Each meal after that is 5g and last meal is 0g.  Oatmeal and grapefruit comes to mind as good choices! 

Vanessa


----------



## k-la (May 6, 2003)

OMG thanks Vanessa- I was NOT awake when I read that.... thanks for pointing that out!  DUH   

MUCH better now that you point that out!!!  

Ok, I CAN figure out one 20g meal.... man I am retarded!!!

about the water.... I have drank/drunken/whatever that much for a looooong time.  NOT all at once.  over the course of the day.  a good 4.5 liters pre/during/post workout (all before I leave for work).....  ????  And that much water was on TOP of a good 4-6 cans of Diet DrPepper- now omitted.  

I have a 1 gallon bladder so it aint so bad   

Am I a wateraholic?  jaysus.... never thought I would get b!tched at about that!?!?!?   

I need to wake up and then go back and read the plan!  

THANKS for the input and enlightenment!!!!!  excuse my retardedness.


----------



## k-la (May 6, 2003)

did someone say gluconeogenesis??? 


ok... I played a little in fitday finding meals to fit the ratios... will start logging them here tomorrow- for anyone to critique.  gonna hunt around here more for ideas.... 

I am going to attempt to add in a little heavy whipping cream again and see if I bust out in a rash or not.... ??  so bizarre.

still weirded out by the 'too much water' thing....  

questions:

_Do I smell? (I know this seems weird, but toxins and chemicals are stored in fat and are released as you cut, they can cause breath and or body odors!)_ 

can someone explain this further to me please- is this a good thing or bad thing... and I am talking the b.o. part... I KNOW the ketone breath thing....  noticed me WAY more stinky on LC/KD...   


when shall I carb up?  last carbfest was Friday night....  do I follow the standard carbup stuff I have seen here?  

how do workouts fit in here with this diet and/or what are the fundamental theories here?  how much cardio is too much???  where do I start disecting that?


----------



## k-la (May 6, 2003)

One more question.... 

found a trainer and working on nailing down a date for a show- some show- probably NOT npc.

he suggested I pick one from www.naturalbodybuilding.com checked over that site.  haven't connected with him yet other than email....  but anyone familiar with the 'model search' part of this org?  guessing I could be a lot softer than 'figure'?  and possibly be ready for that by July 5th in Laughlin!?!?!?!  

comments?  thoughts on that?  anyone?  anyone?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

K-la...read some of the threads w8 is bumping now on soda and sweetners.....

Don't worry about the water thing too much, it's more about replacing the minerals nad electrolyyes....I'll explain more tonight! 

Try only a small amount of cream...if you know that you react to cream specifically, don't even do it 

The stink think is plain and str8 forward....most people smell worse when they reach new levels of fat oxidation as toxins, drugs, chemiclas get trapped in the adipose tissue, fat soluble ones 

Have you read the CSH cardio thread (tools)?  We will get to W/O's


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Bad link...Kristi, from the pics that I have seen...give yourself at least 14-16 weeks, and that is if you are avery hard working and disciplined person


----------



## k-la (May 6, 2003)

have not been to cardio threads yet, but will go.... 

fixed the link...  for the 'model' division- no striation and it is specifically NOT a figure look!?!?  make it a little more confusing please.  

but if you are stinky, does that mean you are losing fat, getting leaner?  meaning stinky is good?  or just burning fat as opposed to glucose for energy?

I am all or nothing, so if I am going to do this (and pay a trainer) it is 110% hardcore... just want to make sure I am doing hardcore pointed in the right direction!?!?  

(but if I binge, I binge 110%, too...   )


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15334

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14233


----------

